# Is this real or a blue dye trick?



## lomelindi17

Hi! I’m 13 dpo and all bfn so far until this morning fmu. I don’t usually do blue dye but I didn’t realize they were until I opened the box. It’s cvs early result. Says results valid from 2-10 mins and I didn’t see anything until about 4 mins. Pics taken at 5 mins. The last 2 pics were at 11 and 15 mins and I edited the contrast on the last one. Is this positive or an evap?? It has darkened up more as it has dried. Going to get a frer today to have something more reliable, but what do you think?? (The IC is expired I just did it for fun.)


----------



## tdog

If it was in the time frame like you've said then I would be inclined to say positive, good luck for the frer cant wait to see it xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP!


----------



## Spacey

Definitely looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## lomelindi17

Hmm so I just did a frer and an equate cheapie, both stark white negative. Only a little over 2 hours hold though. Maybe tomorrow morning will show something, that blue test really sucks if that’s a fake!!


----------



## lomelindi17

I did another frer with 4 1/2 hour hold and it is also very negative. Read a bunch of horrible reviews on the cvs tests, lots of false positives, guess it got me too!


----------



## tdog

That really sucks as that line was obviously there xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Wow that blue dye sure looks positive.. I thought I could see it on the ic too x


----------



## lomelindi17

Ugh so I’m 15 dpo today, usually have a 12-14 day lp so I’m officially late, and still no af or positive test! Been spotting since 10 dpo, thought it was here yesterday but just had a little bit then it stopped & Temp is still up. Every test has been negative, except I got another faint line on the blue cvs test but those must be just shoddy tests. Didn’t see anything on ic or frer today but now that I’ve tweaked the photo I almost think I see a shadow? Dunno if it’s just an indent or something?? Going get more frer’s now lol ‍♀️


----------



## josephine3

Frer looks promising!


----------



## lomelindi17

I went and got more, still not seeing anything ugh this is so annoying!


----------



## NightFlower

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Omg ladies.. I don’t know what the heck is going on but I’m getting impatient with this lol! Today fmu, definite line came up on frer around 2 minutes! So I did a clear blue early result - nothing! Did an IC - think I see a shadow of something, did an equate one-step - nothing! Af is now about 2 days late and no sign of it. Temp dipped this morning so I thought for sure it was here, just tested to check and was so surprised to get a line! Also had little bit of creamy and ewcm which I have only had in the lp when I’ve been pregnant, and cervix went super high and soft this am. Wth! If there is a little bean in there I’m afraid it’s not healthy, I mean 16 dpo and having this mixed bag happening.. with dd I got my bfp at 9 dpo and by this time it was super dark already. I had spotting this time from 10-15 dpo but now nothing.


----------



## tdog

I definitely see that frer how frustrating for you xx


----------



## Spacey

I see the frer too! I'm dealing with the same thing right now. I do think I see a shadow of something on the ic... but I've also got bad line eye right now. I have no sign of AF coming either. Fxed we get answers!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something too


----------



## lomelindi17

Ugh did another frer and Ic a little bit ago with a 5 hr hold, see another shadow on the ic and absolutely nothing on the frer. Still no sign of af!


----------



## josephine3

What dpo are you now? When do you usually get af?


----------



## Spacey

lomelindi17 said:


> View attachment 1107931
> Ugh did another frer and Ic a little bit ago with a 5 hr hold, see another shadow on the ic and absolutely nothing on the frer. Still no sign of af!

I'm seeing a hint of a line on both!


----------



## lomelindi17

josephine3 said:


> What dpo are you now? When do you usually get af?

I usually have a 12-14 day lp


----------



## lomelindi17

Well I think it was a chemical.. woke up to pee at 4 am and started heavy bleeding with bad cramps.. I never usually get cramps so I know something was up. Bfn on frer at 6:30. The ic I did yesterday afternoon has a line on it now that’s it’s dried too. I am just relieved to have some resolution and try again next month. Thanks ladies <3 xx


----------



## Spacey

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry


----------



## NightFlower

Hugs sorry about the cp 
Good luck next month


----------

